# New to Nissan !! want to buy a Infiniti G20



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

Ok soo .. I wanna buy a 2002 Infiniti G20.. The thing is I am getting mixed emotions about the car..Alot of people are telling me yes go for it others say no its sh*t car? But I am getting the feedback from alot of non nissan drivers. So I decided to come here and ask the Nissan drivers how and what do you think about the Infiniti G20? what are the pro's and con's of the car...


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

The G20 is a good car, best handling car in its class here in the UK at its time. For more advice on this matter, visit www.g20.net


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I have never heard of any major problems with any infinity product. You gonna be driving it so get what you like. 

Oh and post pics when/if you do so we can all see it


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Great handling, but the engine is a bit underpowered for a car that size. Swapping the turbo from a SR20DET should solve that problem though. BTW get the G20T, it has much nicer wheels and better equipment overall.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say go for it.. it a very nice car and i really really doubt you would be disappointed..

also visit www.g20.net/forum for more deatails.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Definitely gets my vote. Solid car with a solid chassis and with all necessary and unnecessary creature comforts. I second getting the G20T. And welcome to the board.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

P11 G20s ('99+) are great performers. You will not be sorry with the purchase... worth the money. Style, looks, suspension setup, and motor strength. If you are looking to put a number of mods on it (engine, not cosmetics), you may do better looking for a '99. I don't remember exactly off the top of my head why, may have something to do with ecu issues from JWT or cams... or both. Either way, Gs are thumbs up all the way.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The SR20 used in the G20 is sensitive to usage. If you drive it like a Grandma, you're gonna sludge it up and ruin the cams. It *must* see regular visits to redline to keep the upper end properly oiled. As if anyone needed encouragement for buzzing the redline!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I really like the G20, but isn't "Entry-level luxury car" somewhat of an oxymoron?


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> *I really like the G20, but isn't "Entry-level luxury car" somewhat of an oxymoron? *


Its more of a sport-luxury car...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I luv my new G....I had a 98 Sentra B4 and now have a 99 G20-T. Its got everything my Sentra didnt have stock....

Def. hit G20.Net for more info!!!


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

G20's are some of the best looking cars around. Especially the backend. I wish I had one...I'll have to settle for the non-luxury version, an SE-R. Yeah, slap a BB turbo in that thing and BAM, kick-ass family car.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Old thread revived after 6mths dead--- the original poster has 1 post total... and it was in THIS THREAD. I say we let it die again peacefully.


----------

